# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Use Qidi fillaments or third bands?

## 3DPLUS

Hello, my customer has one Qidi, and he asked me should still use Qidi filaments or another fillament?
nhua in 3d fillemtns.jpg
Right now, Im using Torwel fillament. 
Nhựa in 3D: https://in3dplus.com/shop/soi-nhua-in-3d-abs-pla/

----------


## curious aardvark

try qidi, if it's no good try something else :-)

----------


## wirlybird

Check Amazon for QIDI they have their new stuff out there now at a good price.  I have heard it is decent.
I just did a print yesterday in the last of the original QIDI orange that came with a printer a year ago or so and it printed fine.  I was a bit surprised it held up that long.

Also Hatchbox (make sure it is an authorized seller) and eSun are good.  eSuns PLA+ is great stuff.

----------


## 3DPLUS

is QiDI's Fillament has cerifications such as RoHS, CE..?

----------


## raylo32

I have had good luck with the filament that came with my Qidi as well as with other brands.  But beware of fitment issues with aftermarket filaments.  The spool holder on the X-One (not sure about the Tech One) is sized to accept the narrower Qidi filament spools and larger spools will bind... or you will need to leave the spool hold down screw loose or off altogether.  See my other thread here in this forum to print a spacer for using aftermarket filaments.

----------

